# Rutenblank selber bauen!?



## SanMiguel99 (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,
haltet ihr es für möglich, einen Rutenblank selbst zu bauen? Wenn ja, wie? Aus Holz wär's sicherlich nicht allzu schwer, nur ist das wohl eher ein schlechtes material für sowas… aber vielleicht kann man die Form aus Holz anfertigen und dann mit Carbon irgendwie arbeiten oder so!?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen!

mit feundlichen Grüßen,
SanMiguel99


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

*Unmöglich !!*


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Lostparadise (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

ich denk auch das es nicht machbar is... Und wenn ob es sich lohnt is ne andere frage!!!


----------



## angler10 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Hi,
unmöglich is es mit Sicherheit ned denn ein Rutenhersteller muss die dinger ja auch irgendwie bauen nur ob du das preislich und vor allem qualitativ soo gut hinbekommst wie bei nem gekauften blank mmmm da will ich nicht drüber reden:q

gruß flo


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach... ein paar Cabonmatten um einen Stahlkern gewickelt, etwas Kleister dazu und ab in den Ofen zum backen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


 


Aber nicht vergessen,den Küchenwecker zu stellen,
sonst wirds zu spröde.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Hi,
geht bestimmt , kannst dir bei einem großen Auktionshaus die Einzelteile dafür bestellen.
Ab und zu werden da nackte Blanks angeboten .
Den Blank selber herstellen würde ich mir mal ganz schnell aus dem Kopf schlagen , es sei denn du gibts dich mit einer Bambusrute zufrieden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Wo steht geschrieben, das ein Blank immer aus einer Kunstfaser hergestellt werden muss.

Gespieste Bambusruten haben auch einen "Blank", oder sehe ich das falsch? Ob es sich aber lohnt bzw. möglich ist soetwas z.B. im "Keller" mit einfachem Werkzeug zu erstellen, ist aus meiner Sicht fraglich.


----------



## Dart (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



SanMiguel99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> haltet ihr es für möglich, einen Rutenblank selbst zu bauen? Wenn ja, wie? Aus Holz wär's sicherlich nicht allzu schwer, nur ist das wohl eher ein schlechtes material für sowas… aber vielleicht kann man die Form aus Holz anfertigen und dann mit Carbon irgendwie arbeiten oder so!?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen!
> 
> ...


Gespließte Blanks werden auch noch heute von einigen, wenigen Liebhabern von hand hergestellt. Aber das macht man auch net so nebenbei, nach der Arbeit. 
Gruss Reiner
Ups, da war u-see fischer nen Tick schneller


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



SanMiguel99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> haltet ihr es für möglich, einen Rutenblank selbst zu bauen? Wenn ja, wie? Aus Holz wär's sicherlich nicht allzu schwer, nur ist das wohl eher ein schlechtes material für sowas… aber *vielleicht kann man die Form aus Holz anfertigen und dann mit Carbon irgendwie arbeiten oder so*!?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen!
> 
> ...




Er will aber `ne Carbonrute.:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



SanMiguel99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> haltet ihr es für möglich, einen Rutenblank selbst zu bauen? Wenn ja, wie? *Aus Holz wär's sicherlich nicht allzu schwer, nur ist das wohl eher ein schlechtes material für sowas*… aber vielleicht kann man die Form aus Holz anfertigen und dann mit Carbon irgendwie arbeiten oder so!?
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen!
> 
> ...



@ Professor Tinca

Will er das wirklich, oder hat er nur an Holz und Carbon gedacht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Hier ein Viedeo wie das aus nem Bambus Rohr gemacht wird...ist nicht so einfach...seite 18...

http://www.angleruniversum.de/index2.html


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Fakt ist, dass es für einen Heimwerker und seine üblichen Arbeitsgeräte unmöglich ist, eine brauchbare, geschweigedenn fischbare Kohlefaserrute herzustellen.
Die benötigten Rohmaterialien gibt es ja noch zu kaufen, aber die notwendigen Arbeitsgeräte(Maschinen) hat niemand von uns im Keller stehen.
Ein Ofen zum Tempern des Rohling, ne Presse mit paar Tonnen Pressdruck => keine Chance, nichtmal wenn du Webstuhlmeister aller Klassen in der Waldorfschule warst.:q:q:q


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es für einen Heimwerker und seine üblichen Arbeitsgeräte unmöglich ist, eine brauchbare, geschweigedenn fischbare Kohlefaserrute herzustellen.
> Die benötigten Rohmaterialien gibt es ja noch zu kaufen, aber die notwendigen Arbeitsgeräte(Maschinen) hat niemand von uns im Keller stehen.
> Ein Ofen zum Tempern des Rohling, ne Presse mit paar Tonnen Pressdruck => keine Chance, nichtmal wenn du Webstuhlmeister aller Klassen in der Waldorfschule warst.:q:q:q



So ist es. 
Daher ist einzig und allein der Hinweis auf eine gespielste Rute aus einem natürlichem Rohstoff (Bambus/Pfefferrohr usw.) dem TE annähernd hilfreich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Daher ist einzig und allein der Hinweis auf eine gespielste Rute aus einem natürlichem Rohstoff (Bambus/Pfefferrohr usw.) dem TE annähernd hilfreich.




Er kann sich natürlich einen Bambusknüppel mit einigen Ringen und `nem RH zur Rute machen.

Eine vernünftige gespliesste Rute bekommt man auch nicht im Keller zusammengebastelt.#d

Allein die Spliesse, oder wie die im Querschnitt dreieckigen teile heißen, müssen ewig lagern und trocknen ohne zu verziehen.

Das ist eine Wissenschaft.




|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dart (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er kann sich natürlich einen Bambusknüppel mit einigen Ringen und `nem RH zur Rute machen.
> 
> Eine vernünftige gespliesste Rute bekommt man auch nicht im Keller zusammengebastelt.#d
> 
> Allein die Spliesse, oder wie die im Querschnitt dreieckigen teile heißen, müssen ewig lagern und trocknen ohne zu verziehen.


 Röchtöööch|supergri
Und die paar Spezis, die das noch können, bekommen Liebhaberpreise für die Stöckchen.|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Gespieste Bambusruten haben auch einen "Blank", oder sehe ich das falsch? Ob es sich aber lohnt bzw. möglich ist soetwas z.B. im "Keller" mit einfachem Werkzeug zu erstellen, ist aus meiner Sicht fraglich.



@ Professor Tinca

etwas anderes habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt. Aber aus meiner Sicht besteht lediglich eine theoretische Möglichkeit, wenn überhaupt, ein Blank so herzustellen. :m

Wie Sensitivefischer so treffen beschrieben hat, wird wohl niemand über das notwendige Equipment verfügen ein Carbonblank herzustellen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er kann sich natürlich einen Bambusknüppel mit einigen Ringen und `nem RH zur Rute machen.
> 
> Eine vernünftige gespliesste Rute bekommt man auch nicht im Keller zusammengebastelt.#d
> 
> ...



So ist es, ich kenne das vom Langbogenbau, die Methoden ähneln sich ziemlich.
Neben dem Rohling und einer geigneten Lagerstätte dafür, muss dieser dann anschließend vom Splintholz befreit werden ohne den Kern auch nur ansatzweise zu beschädigen, dann gehts ans Zugtrocknen, Tillern des späteren Blanks....usw...=> uferlos, aufwändig und wirklich eine Wissenschaft, wie bei vielen aussterbenden Berufen(Wagner, Fassmacher, Schmied...).
Da braucht's nämlich viele Jahre(teils ein Jahrzehnt) bis man überhaupt in der Lage ist ein nennenswert brauchbares Teil zu fertigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Dass Du mal nur nen groben Überblick kriegst, auf was Du Dich  da einlassen willst:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html


----------



## Jol (1. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Ich würde es auch lieber lassen, einen Blank selber zu fertigen.
Aber was ich jedem empfehlen kann, was riesen Spaß macht, meist günstiger ist und qulitativ meist auch etwas hochwertiger ist eine Rute selbst zu bauen. Man kann entweder einen kompletten Bausatz bestellen, oder sich den Bausatz selbst komplett zusammenstellen. Ein Beispiel dafür ist CMW. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/CMW/Home.html

Marcel


----------



## zuma (1. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Hallo
Habe vor Jahren mal einen Bericht online gestellt, wie eine Gespliesste gebaut wird:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/zumbrunn.html

Bei Fragen - einfach fragen....

Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2010)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



zuma schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe vor Jahren mal einen Bericht online gestellt, wie eine Gespliesste gebaut wird:
> http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/zumbrunn.html
> 
> ...




Super Anleitung.#6

Ich würde mich da aber trotzdem nicht rantrauen obwohl ich mich durchaus als handwerklich begabt einschätze.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schmutzmaus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

also ich hab mir meinen eigenen blank aus alten teleruten zusammen geschustert.ich wollte mir eine spinnrute mit wurfgewicht so bis 100g bei einer länge von 150cm bauen und ich muss sagen das diese rute meinen vorstellungen voll und ganz entspricht mit ein bisschen fingerspitzen gefühl und zeit nen absolut realisierbares projekt und vorallen preisgünstig.na und wenn mal was beim bau schief geht dann gehts net gleich ans geld.aus langer weile und kalten winter ist wirklich ne rute nach maß bei rumm gekommen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Ja nee, is klar.


----------



## Schmutzmaus (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

glaubste mir net oder denkst du das die rute unbrauchbar ist


----------



## Schmutzmaus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

ich lasse morgen mal nen paar fotos folgen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Hallo,

ich habe noch Grundruten aus Bambus, die man auch heute noch verwenden kann und nicht viel schwerer sind als sonstige Grundruten mit einer Länge von 4 Metern und einem Wurfgewicht von 100 bis 200 Gramm.

Warum verwende ich sie dann heute nicht mehr?
Ein Grund ist Regen und Feuchtigkeit, selbst wenn so eine Rute gut lackert ist, gibt es damit Probleme, wenn man sie nach dem Angeln nicht odentlich "versorgt". 
Bambus ist ein Naturprodukt das gut behandelt werden muss wie Holz auch.

Die Herstellung:
- Bambus?
  Ein passendes Bambusstück zu finden ist nicht einfach.
  Einfach aus dem Baumarkt ein Stück Bambus ist unbrauchbar.
  Ich hatte in einem alten Angelladen  (wirklich alten Laden den
  es schon lange nicht mehr gibt) schöne "Rohlinge" gefunden.
- Steckverbindungen?
  Dünne stabile Messinghülsen zu finden ist nicht einfach.
  Eingezogen Hülsen - die Tube auf der einen Seite etwas dünner -
  Ist noch schwieriger.
  Wenn die Rute bei der Verzapfung etwas dünner weiter geht
  ist die Aktion besser.
  Wo es nur ging habe ich nach Hülsen gesucht und hatte zum 
  Schluss die passen Hülsen.
- Ringe?
  Sind kein Problem und das binden auch nicht.
- Rollenhalter?
  Dafür habe ich Klapprollenhalter verwendet, bei einer 
  anderen Rute habe ich Schieberollenhalter selbst gemacht.
- Lack?
  Ist nicht einfach, er soll nicht zu hart sein, damit es keine 
  Risse geben kann, aber auch den Bambus gut schützen.

Fazit
Ja man könnte eine Rute immer noch selbst bauen, wenn man die richtigen Materialien, wie den richtigen Bambus und die passenden Hülsen bekommt.
Das war aber vor viele Jahren schon schwierig.

Hat man die richtigen "Zutaten" ist es eine schöne interessante Arbeit und das Ergebnis ist wirklich zum Angeln geeignet.

Meistens habe ich dann noch meine Centerpin-Rollen benutzt.
Mit der passenden Kleidung macht man dann eine gute Figur.

Auf die Frage warum ich so fische habe ich dann geantwortet: "Weil ich so arm bin".

Spass pur! Ich muss es ab und zu wieder machen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Hallo,

Bilder zu meinem vohergehenden Beitrag.
Bild 1 Rute, 
Bild 2 Verzapfung mit eingezogenen Hülsen,
Bild 3 Rollenhalter (Eigenbau).

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

... weitere Bilder
zur Eigenbaurute, gehört auch noch eine Eigenbau-Rolle.
Zwei Bilder von der CP-Rolle mit Rollenhalter.
Die Rolle läuft so leicht, dass sie sich beim geringesten Zug bewegt. Natürlich kann die Empfindlichkeit mit mit der Bremse eingestellt werden.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## aic-tom (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

Blanks (Carbon, Glasfaser etc.) selbst herstellen ist eine Wissenschaft für sich und als "Laie" nicht machbar, Bambus kann funktionieren, da solltest aber einen guten Lehrmeister haben und viiiiiiieeeeeeeelllll Geduld!

Hol Dir lieber einen Blank bei einem Shop und bau diesen nach Deinen Wünschen auf!

Ob das billiger ist, naja, ich könnts nicht bestätigen, da gute Komponenten einfach Geld kosten!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*

... zu einem edlen Stück gehört auch ein selbst (von meiner Frau genähtes)  Futteral.

Die Bilder der vorletzten zwei Beiträge zeigen, dass es möglich ist eine Rute, Rollenhalter und Rolle selbst zu bauen.
Viel Spaß für alle die den Mut haben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rutenblank selber bauen!?*



aic-tom schrieb:


> Blanks (Carbon, Glasfaser etc.) selbst herstellen ist eine Wissenschaft für sich und als "Laie" nicht machbar, Bambus kann funktionieren, da solltest aber einen guten Lehrmeister haben und viiiiiiieeeeeeeelllll Geduld!
> 
> Hol Dir lieber einen Blank bei einem Shop und bau diesen nach Deinen Wünschen auf!
> 
> Ob das billiger ist, naja, ich könnts nicht bestätigen, da gute Komponenten einfach Geld kosten!





... wenn "billiger" das Motiv gewesen wäre, als ich die dargestellten Teile gebaut habe, dann hätten sie bestimmt nicht die Qualität, die sie haben.
Bei den Rollen habe ich nicht an den Preis gedacht, ich habe sie gemacht, weil es Rollen mit den Eigenschaften nicht gab  und weil ich Spaß an dieser Arbeit hatte.

Inzwischen habe ich die Rollen in Hardy-Kathalog für 500 Euro gesehen. 
Meine Rollen habe sogar noch eine Funktion mehr und sind in der Präzision und in der Werkstoffauswahl nicht hinter den Hardy-Rollen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------

